
House votes down stopping employers asking for Facebook passwords - Slimy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/house-votes-down-stopping-employers-asking-for-facebook-passwords/11067?tag=mantle_skin;content
======
r00fus
Unbelievable. How is this amendment even controversial?

~~~
dnaquin
read the amendment.

    
    
      "1 SEC. 5. PROTECTING THE PASSWORDS OF ONLINE USERS. 
      2 Nothing in this Act or any amendment made by this 
      3 Act shall be construed to limit or restrict the ability of 
      4 the Federal Communications Commission to adopt a rule 
      5 or to amend an existing rule to protect online privacy, in-
      6 cluding requirements in such rule that prohibit licensees 
      7 or regulated entities from mandating that job applicants 
      8 or employees disclose confidential passwords to social net-
      9 working web sites."

